# Sabinas Journal #1



## Sabina88 (Aug 24, 2013)

I figured Id start my first journal. This one not about anything specifically, I figured Id make it to vent about fish related things and what not. Anyways ive never really done a journal before so here goes.

12/22/13

I woke up today to find out that my 50 gallon filter had shorted out due to the fact we lost power this morning. The moter box was wicked hot, i'm happy I didn't have a filter that was in the water (mine is a Aqua Clear HOB). Right now I have my 4 long fined zebra danios in there (just moved them to this tank last night) and 5 of my 8 mystery snails. I couldn't really do much since we were leaving to go to the movies. Anyways after the movies we stoped by petco to get a new filter or rather look to see if they had the same kind (I had forgotten how expensive they were), I didn't end up getting it since I could just move them back to their old 50 gallon home. 
While I was also there I of coarse fell in love with 2 bettas. One was a mustard gas and another was a deep blue and white betta (not sure of the color name). I had actualy planed to get a 2-3 gallon kit with my Christmas money for a Black orchid betta. But of coarse now I also wanted to get the other 2 bettas as well. In the end after a slight dissagreement with my mom, I didn't end up getting anything and after a little more shopping we headed home.
Anyways once we got home I checked on the filter ( I had unplugged it before we left) The moater box had cooled down but the propeller still wasn't working (but that had been happening for awhile. So I got a toothpick I flicked the propeller a little and got it to start up again. Im glad it wasn't a gonner lol.
Now my plan is to get surge protecters for both of my tanks. And to decide what I want to do fish wise, I really have to stop looking at the bettas at the store lol.
Sorry for my long post.


----------

